# EXCLUSIVE SALES, Promotions, and Contests! Top Rated Blueskypeptide.com



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 15, 2014)

*Shop Now *(Buy Research Peptides Online - US Grade Research Chemicals For Sale) 


_*Last Chance to Win up to $1000 in Rewards!*_

* First prize $500 in rewards for the largest order
* Second prize $350 in rewards for the most orders
* Third prize $150 in rewards for the most referrals

=================================================

_Sale & Contest end March 17th 11:59pm EST._

Winners of our customer rewards giveaway will be announced through our newsletter. 
We will use your most recent order number to identify the winner or winners. 
* Win one, or all three prizes!*
For referrals just shoot us a PM with the member that referred you.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 17, 2014)

Blueskypeptide said:


> *Shop Now *(Buy Research Peptides Online - US Grade Research Chemicals For Sale)
> 
> 
> _*Last Chance to Win up to $1000 in Rewards!*_
> ...



*Reminder: This Sale, and Contest End's in just a couple of hours! *


Happy St. Patricks Day-BSP


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 20, 2014)

*Up to 35% Off! March Madness Savings Start Right Now!*





*Shop Now* (Buy Research Peptides Online - US Grade Research Chemicals For Sale)



_Sale ends March 24th 11:59pm EST._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 20, 2014)

Winners to our $1000 customer rewards contest have been announced via our newsletter! 

Contest ran from February 13th-March 17th

$500 in rewards went to the largest order 
$350 in rewards went to the most orders
$150 in rewards went to the most referrals 

Congratulations to all our winners! 


Thank you to all that participated-BSP


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 22, 2014)

Huge March Madness Savings going on right now!


25% off all orders under $99
Promo code: MADNESS25

30% off all orders over $99
Promo code: MADNESS30

35% off all orders over $149
Promo code: MADNESS35


Free shipping & handling for all USA Domestic orders over $99


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 25, 2014)

*Up to 35% Off your entire order-EXTENDED!*

​






_Extended Sale ends March 31st 11:59pm EST._


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 27, 2014)

*March madness saving continue!*



Blueskypeptide said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*March Madness Savings Still Going Strong With Up to 35% Off your entire order! 

Plus Free Shipping and Handling for all USA Domestic orders over $99*


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 30, 2014)

*March madness sale ending soon!*



Blueskypeptide said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ENDS TOMORROW! Savings up to 35% Off your entire order! *


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 3, 2014)

*Stock up with Spring SAVINGS! 30% Off Your Entire Order!*

​
*Shop Now* (Buy Peptides Online - US Grade Research Chemicals For Sale)​





_Sale ends April 7th 11:59pm EST._


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 6, 2014)

*Sale ending!*



Blueskypeptide said:


> ​
> *Shop Now* (Buy Peptides Online - US Grade Research Chemicals For Sale)​
> 
> 
> ...



*Stock up with Big Savings! 30% Off your entire order ends tomorrow! 

Promo code: STOCKUP*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 10, 2014)

*25% or 35% Off, You Decide! Plus Free Shipping & Handling!*



​





_Sale ends April 14th 11:59pm EST._


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 11, 2014)

*FREE shipping & handling for all USA Domestic orders over $99 before discounts!

Promo code is not needed for our FREE shipping offer! *


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 15, 2014)

*Sale extended!!!*



Blueskypeptide said:


> ​




**SAVINGS UP TO 35% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER HAS BEEN EXTENDED! *


_Extended Sale Ends Monday April 21st 11:59pm EST. _


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 16, 2014)

NEW: Reduced International Shipping Rates! 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 18, 2014)

*EASTER SAVINGS! Save up to 35% Off Your Entire Order with our Extended Sale!*





_Extended Sale ends April 21st 11:59pm EST._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 19, 2014)

*Only 2 days left to save up to 35% off your entire order, including our buy 1 get 1 free, and buy 2 get 1 free website specials! 
*

*35% OFF All orders over $99
Plus Free Shipping and Handling!
Promo code: APRIL35


*25% OFF All orders under $99
Promo code: APRIL25



_Sale ends April 21st 11:59pm EST. _


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 24, 2014)

*Free Product + 25% Off Your Entire Order - STARTS NOW!*



​ 
_
Sale ends April 30th 11:59pm EST._


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 29, 2014)

*Warning: Free product offer + 25% off - ends tomorrow!*

*25% off all orders no minimum, plus free clen, or t3 for orders over $99 ends tomorrow! *

*promo code: GETSOME*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 1, 2014)

*Enjoy up to 30% Off Your Entire Order + Introducing our Latest Product!*



​ 

Sale ends May 5th 11:59pm EST.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 4, 2014)

Blueskypeptide said:


> ​
> 
> Sale ends May 5th 11:59pm EST.



Enjoy up to 30% off your entire purchase ends tomorrow!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 6, 2014)

*CUSTOMER CELEBRATION! 30% Off *Everything Excluding Bulk No Minimum!*



​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 8, 2014)

*New Free Product Special!*

*Just added to our Buy 2 Get 1 Free, Website Specials!

Buy 2 Get 1 Free Anastrozole

Plus Save 30% Off Your Entire Purchase Right Now! Promo code: HAPPY 

Promo code is not needed for all our Buy 1 Get 1 Free, and Buy 2 Get 1 Free Website Specials!

Please visit our site to view all our current BOGO, and B2GO Specials! Buy Peptides Online - US Grade Research Chemicals For Sale*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 9, 2014)

*Happy Friday! SAVE 30% Off Everything All Weekend + New Free Product Special!*





*Thank you for choosing BSP! *

_*30% off everything excluding bulk ends May 12th 11:59pm EST._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 11, 2014)

*Promo ending!*

*30% OFF Everything Excluding Bulk No Minimum ENDS TOMORROW!!!**


Promo code: HAPPY *


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 13, 2014)

*HERE WE GROW AGAIN! Save 35% OFF Your Entire Order!*



​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 17, 2014)

Blueskypeptide said:


> ​



Happy Saturday!  35% off everything excluding bulk going strong all weekend long!  

Use Promo code: AGAIN

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 18, 2014)

*35% off sale ending tomorrow!*

**35% Off Your Entire Order including our Buy 1 Get 1, and Buy 2 Get 1 FREE Website Specials!

Use promo code: AGAIN**

Shop Now Buy Peptides Online - US Grade Research Chemicals For Sale*

_*35% off your entire order ends May 19th 11:59pm EST._


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 20, 2014)

*Memorial Day Savings Start Now! Up to 30% Off Everything Excluding Bulk!*



​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 21, 2014)

Blueskypeptide said:


> ​




*Huge Memorial Day Savings! Up to 30% Off Your Entire Order Plus So Much More! *


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 23, 2014)

*INTRODUCING OUR NEWEST PRODUCT + Up to 30% Off Your Entire Order! Memorial Day Saving*





_Up to 30% off Memorial Day Savings ends May 26th 11:59pm EST._

*Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide! *​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 27, 2014)

*RED HOT SAVINGS! Buy 2 Get 1 Free Melanotan II + 30% Off Your Entire Order No Minimum*




_30% off your entire order + buy 2 get 1 free melanotan II ends June 2nd 11:59pm EST._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 29, 2014)

Blueskypeptide said:


> _30% off your entire order + buy 2 get 1 free melanotan II ends June 2nd 11:59pm EST._​




*RED HOT SAVINGS ARE GOING STRONG! *

Buy 2 Get 1 Free Melanotan II plus 30% Off Comes out to $11 Bucks per Vial!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jun 1, 2014)

Buy 2 Get 1 Free MT2 + 30% Off Your Entire Order Ends Tomorrow! 

Promo code: REDHOT

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jun 3, 2014)

*STOCK UP SAVINGS! Now up to 76% Off Bulk + 35% Off Everything else!*




35% off everything excluding bulk ends June 9th 11:59pm EST.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jun 6, 2014)

*NEWS UPDATE: 35% Off Your Entire Order + New Free Product Special!*






35% off excluding bulk ends June 9th 11:59pm EST.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jun 10, 2014)

*FREE MT2 + SAVE 25% OFF Your Entire Order!*




_25% Off plus free Melanotan II expires June 16th 11:59pm EST._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jun 13, 2014)

*Weekend Celebration Savings!*

*SAVE 25% Off Everything All Weekend + Exclusive Free Product Offer! *​
25% Off Your Entire Order No Minimum!
Plus Free Melanotan II For All Orders Over $99 

*Promo code: FREEMT2*

Shop Now Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


*As Always Free Shipping and Handling For All USA Domestic Orders Over $99*


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide

============================================================

25% Off plus free Melanotan II expires June 16th 11:59pm EST.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jun 17, 2014)

*3 DAY SALE! 30% Off Everything Excluding Bulk No Minimum!*






_*30% off everything excluding bulk ends June 19th 11:59pm EST._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jun 20, 2014)

*BLUE SKY SAVINGS! Up to 35% Off Your Entire Order Excluding Bulk + New Daily Deals!*






*Up to 35% off ends Monday June 23rd 11:59pm EST.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jun 24, 2014)

*STAY COOL! 30% Off Storewide No Minimum + up to 76% Off Bulk!*




Stay cool 30% off promo ends June 30th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 76%​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jun 27, 2014)

*WEEKEND UPDATE: New Free Product Special + 30% Off Storewide!*






_30% off storewide + buy 2 get 1 exemestane ends June 30th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes and rewards cannot be applied toward bulk products._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jul 1, 2014)

*4th of July Savings Starts Now! 40% Off Your Entire Order!*




_
*40% off your entire order ends July 7th 11:59pm EST.
Promo excludes bulk products that are already discounted up to 76%_.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jul 8, 2014)

*Summer Fun Savings! 30% Off Your Order + Buy 2 Get 1 Free MT2!*




_
*30% off your entire order, plus buy 2 get 1 melanotan ends July 14th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 76%_​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jul 11, 2014)

*New Product + Select Products Now Reduced + Take 30% Off Your Entire Order!*






*30% off plus buy 2 get 1 free melanotan ends July 14th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 76%​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jul 18, 2014)

*Customer Loyalty Savings: up to 35% Off Your Entire Order!*






* 25% Off All Orders Under $99 Before Discounts
  Promo code: *25OFF*
* 30% Off All Orders Over $99 Before Discounts
  Promo code: *30OFF*
* 35% Off All Orders Over $149 Before Discounts
  Promo code: *35OFF*


Thank you for choosing BSP! 

*up to 35% off your entire order ends July 21st 11:59pm EST.
promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are discounted up to 76%​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jul 22, 2014)

*INTRODUCING: 2 New Products + 37% Off Everything Excluding Bulk!*





37% Off Everything Excluding Bulk No Minimum!
Promo code: *INSANE*

Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!  

==========================================================
_37% off everything excluding bulk ends July 28th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are discounted up to 78%_​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jul 25, 2014)

*Insane!*

*37% Off Going Strong All Weekend Long! 

Promo code: INSANE*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jul 29, 2014)

*Sale Extended!*



Blueskypeptide said:


> 37% Off Everything Excluding Bulk No Minimum!
> Promo code: *INSANE*
> 
> Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
> ...




*37% Off Everything excluding bulk - EXTENDED!*​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 1, 2014)

*August Savings Start Right Now! Up to 35% Off Your Entire Order!*





Save 25% Off All Orders
Promo code: *AUG25*

Save 35% Off All Orders Over $149
Promo code: *AUG35*

Shop Now Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing BSP!

=================================================
_August savings up to 35% off your entire order ends August 4th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%_​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 5, 2014)

*Awesome Deals + 30% Off Your Order!*





Save 30% Off Your Entire Order!
Promo code: *AWESOME*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing BSP!

======================================================
30% off your entire order* ends August 11th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 8, 2014)

*Introducing: Our Latest Product + Take 30% Off Your Entire Order!*





Save 30% Off Your Entire Order!
Promo code: *AWESOME*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals

*Introducing: Sarms-S4*


Thank you for choosing BSP!


_30% off your entire order* ends August 11th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%_​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 12, 2014)

*Hot Savings! 35% Off + BOGO Specials!*





35% Off Your Entire Order* no minimum!
Promo code: *HOT*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals

Thank you for choosing BSP! 

_35% off your entire order* ends August 14th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products already discounted up to 78%_​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 14, 2014)

*Sale Ending Shortly!*

35% Off Your Entire Order No minimum! 
Promo code: *HOT*


Sale Ends Tonight August 14th 11:59pm Eastern Standard Time!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 15, 2014)

*NEW: Buy 2 Get 1 Free Special + 30% Off Your Entire Order!*





Save 30% Off Your Entire Order, Plus Buy 2 Get 1 Free Melanotan II
Promo code: *RESEARCH*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


_30% off your entire order* plus buy 2 get 1 melanotan ends August 18th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products already discounted up to 78%_​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 19, 2014)

*$500 Customer Rewards Giveaway + 25% Off SITEWIDE Including Bulk!*






Save 25% SiteWide Including Bulk already discounted up to 78%
Promo code: *EVERYTHING*


$500 Customer Rewards Contest Giveaway! 
* Largest Combined Order Total: *$250* In Rewards
* Largest Order: *$150* In Rewards
* Order Number Ending XXXXXX701: *$100* In Rewards


Thank you for choosing BSP!


=================================================
_25% off sitewide including bulk ends August 25th 11:59pm EST. 
Customer rewards giveaway contest will run until September 1st. 
Contest winners will be announced though our newsletter. 
In order to receive rewards you will need to create a free discrete account. _​


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 19, 2014)

In case you guys missed the details of this EVERYTHING sale, it's 25% off of everything even including bulk that is already up to 78% off!!!  HUGE sale


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 22, 2014)

*End of Summer Savings: 25% Off Everything + All New Contest!*





25% Off Everything Including Bulk!
Promo code: *EVERYTHING*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!

================================================
_25% off everything including bulk ends August 25th 11:59pm EST. 
Customer rewards contest will run until September 1st. 
Contest winners will be announced though our newsletter. 
In order to receive rewards you will need to create a free discrete account._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 26, 2014)

*Labor Day Savings: 40% Off Your Entire Order!*





Save 40% Off Your Entire Order*
Promo code: *LABORDAY*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


*Customer Rewards Giveaway Contest Ending Soon*

First Prize: Largest Combined Order Total 
$250 In Reward Points!

Second Prize: Largest Order
$150 In Reward Points!

Third Prize: Order Ending XXXXXX701 
$100 In Reward Points!


Thank you for choosing BSP!

=========================================================
_40% off your entire order, and our customer rewards contest end September 1st 11:59pm EST.
Promo excludes bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%_​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 1, 2014)

*Last Chance!*

40% Off Your Entire Order* excluding bulk, Plus Customer Rewards Contest Ends Tonight!


*Promo code: LABORDAY*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 2, 2014)

*30% Off + Free Shipping no minimum!*

​
30% Off Your Entire Order* Plus Free Domestic Shipping!
Promo code: *FREESHIP30*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing BSP! 

=================================================
_30% off plus free domestic shipping no minimum, ends September 9th 11:59pm EST. 
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%_​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 6, 2014)

*
Reminder: 30% Off, Plus Free Shipping and Handling no minimum Ends Tomorrow! *


*Promo Code: FREESHIP30*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 9, 2014)

*September of Savings! 35% Off Your Entire Order!*




35% off your entire order*
Promo code: *SEP35*


Thank you for choosing BSP!

=====================================================
_35% off your entire order* excluding bulk expires September 15th 11:59pm EST.
Promo only excludes bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 12, 2014)

*HAPPY FRIDAY! Deals, Deals, & More Deals!*






35% Off Your Entire Order* 
Promo code: *SEP35*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals 


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide! 

=================================================
35% off your entire order* ends September 15th 11:59pm EST. 
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products already discounted up to 78%.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 16, 2014)

*Stock up Savings: 30% Off Everything* Including Bulk!*





Save 30% Off Everything Including Bulk Products!
Promo code: *SAVE30*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


=========================================
This limited time offer ends Friday September 19th 11:59pm EST.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 20, 2014)

*Show Time! 33% Off Your Entire Order**





Save 33% Off Your Entire Order*
Promo code: *SHOWTIME*

*Shop Now *Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing BSP!

=================================================
_33% off your entire order* ends September 22nd 11:59pm EST.
This promo excludes bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 25, 2014)

*FALL SAVINGS! 37% Off, BOGO Deals, Bulk Specials, Free Shipping, 5% Back in Rewards!*






37% Off Your Entire Order*
Promo code: *FALL37*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing BSP!

============================================================
_37% off your order* ends September 30th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 29, 2014)

*Sale Ending Soon!*

*37% Off Your Entire Order* Ends Tomorrow! 

Promo code: FALL37*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 2, 2014)

*INTRODUCING: 3 New Products + 35% Off Everything excluding bulk!*






35% off everything excluding bulk!
Promo code: *OCT35*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing BSP! 

============================================================
_35% off everything*  expires October 6th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%.
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only,
not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 7, 2014)

*Introducing: Savings up to 30% Off, and More!*






Thank you for choosing BSP! 


=========================================================
_Up to 30% off your entire order expires October 9th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%.
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only.
Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 10, 2014)

*Introducing Our Latest Product + 35% Off Your Entire Order!*

Columbus Day Savings! 35% Off Your Entire Order-Starts Right Now! 







35% off your entire order*
Promo code: *COLUMBUS*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing BSP!


======================================================
_35% off your entire order* expires October 13th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%.
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only.
Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 14, 2014)

*40% Off Everything - Three Day Sale Starts Now*






40% off your everything* excluding bulk
Promo code: *EVENT*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide! 
=========================================================
_40% off everything* expires October 16th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%.
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only.
Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 17, 2014)

*EXTENDED: 40% Off Everything!*



Blueskypeptide said:


> 40% off your everything* excluding bulk
> Promo code: *EVENT*
> 
> 
> ...



Sale Extended! ​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 21, 2014)

*Limited time offer: 35% discount off your entire order!*






35% off your entire order*
Promo code: *DISCOUNT*
*
Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide! 


=====================================================
_35% off your entire order* expires October 27th 11:59pm EST.
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%.
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only.
Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 24, 2014)

*Weekend Savings Time!*

35% Off Your Entire Order Still Going Strong! 


Promo code: *DISCOUNT*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 28, 2014)

*40% Off Sitewide - 2 Days Only*






40% off sitewide*
Promo code: *2DAYS*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!  

======================================================
_40% off sitewide* expires October 29th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 30, 2014)

*Halloween Savings: BOGO Chems + 31% Off All Peps!*






All research chems are (BOGO) buy 1 get 1 free
No promo codes needed


31% off all research peptides
Promo code: *PUMPKIN*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals




Thank your for choosing Blue Sky Peptide! 


============================================================
_31% off all peptides, and BOGO chems expires November 3rd 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to BOGO chems, or bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 4, 2014)

*The Next Big Sale is Here! 35% Off Your Order-Shop Now*





Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!

====================================================
_35% off your order* expires November 6th 11:59pm EST. 
Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. 
Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 7, 2014)

*Weekend Special! Save 40% Off Your Order!*








Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!


============================================================
_40% off your order* expires November 10th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. Disclaimer: 
Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 11, 2014)

*Happy Veterans Day - 35% Off Your Order!*






35% Off Your Order*
Promo code: *THANKYOU*


Shop Now Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!

====================================================
35% off your order* expires November 13th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 14, 2014)

*Black Friday Countdown - 30% Off + Free Shipping!*





30% off your order* plus free USA Shipping!
Promo code: *COUNTDOWN*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!

===================================================
_30% off your order* plus free USA shipping expires November 17th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## shawjor (Nov 18, 2014)

Blueskypeptide said:


> 30% off your order* plus free USA Shipping!
> Promo code: *COUNTDOWN*
> 
> 
> ...


Hi friend this is my email can you send me the link to your site please 
jorgejerez17@yahoo.com
Thank you much


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 18, 2014)

*Kick-Start Your Holiday Savings with 35% Off Your Order!*





35% Off Your Order*
Promo code: *SAVE35*

Shop Now Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


BOGO + B2GO Website Specials! 

Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!

==========================================================================================
_35% off your order* expires November 20th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 21, 2014)

*40% Off Everything!*




40% off Everything*
Promo code: *HOLIDAYS*

*Shop Now *Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
=========================================================================================
_40% off everything* expires November 24th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 23, 2014)

40% Off Everything - ENDS TOMORROW! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 25, 2014)

*GIVING THANKS - 20% Off Bulk + 35% Off Everything else!*






20% off bulk peptides* already discounted up to 78%
Promo code: *BULK20*

35% off everything else**
Promo code: *THANKS*


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!

============================================================
_20% off bulk peptides* and 35% off everything else** expires November 27th 11:59pm EST.
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 28, 2014)

*40% Off Your Order* + Double Rewards!*





40% off your order* plus double rewards
Promo code: *SAVENOW*

*Shop Now *Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


BOGO + B2GO Website Specials 

Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)


Buy Bulk Peptides; Save up to 78% (no promo codes) 


Free Shipping and Handling! 
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99


10% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent!


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide
============================================================
_40% off your order* plus double rewards expire November 30th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 1, 2014)

*40% Off + 10% Back - EXTENDED!*






Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide
============================================================
_40% off your order* plus double rewards expire December 1st 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 2, 2014)

*35% Off Your Order + BOGO Specials!*




35% off your order*
Promo code: *DISCOUNT*
*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


BOGO + B2GO Website Specials 

Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)


Free Shipping and Handling 
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99

5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_35% off your order* expires December 4th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 5, 2014)

*Introducing MK-677, + up to 35% Off Your Entire Order!*











35% off all orders over $149**
Promo code: *OVER*


30% off all orders under $149*
Promo code: *UNDER*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_30% off* or 35% off** your entire order expires December 8th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%.
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 9, 2014)

*Holiday Savings - Starts Now!*






35% off your order* no minimum
Promo code: *SEASON*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_35% off your order* expires December 11th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 12, 2014)

*40% Off Your Order* - Shop Now!*




40% off your order*
Use promo code: *BIGSALE*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


*BOGO + B2GO Website Specials *
Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)


*Buy Bulk Peptides; Save up to 78% (no promo codes) *


*Free Shipping and Handling *
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99

*5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent*


Happy Holidays!
============================================================
_40% off your order* expires December 15th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 16, 2014)

*Relax & Save 35% Off Your Entire Order!*





35% off your order*
Promo code: *RELAX*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Happy Holidays 
============================================================
_35% off your order* expires December 19th,12:00pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 19, 2014)

*40% Off SITEWIDE all Weekend!*





40% off sitewide*
use promo code: *GIFT*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals

Happy Holidays!  
============================================================
_40% off sitewide* expires December 22nd 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 23, 2014)

Blueskypeptide said:


> 40% off sitewide*
> use promo code: *GIFT*
> 
> *Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals
> ...



40% OFF - EXTENDED for the holidays!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 26, 2014)

*Post-Holiday Blowout! 35% Off Your Order**






35% off your order*
Use promo code: *POST*
*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


BOGO + B2GO Website Specials 

Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)


Buy Bulk Peptides, Save up to 78% (no promo codes) 


Free Shipping and Handling 
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99

5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_35% off your order* expires December 29th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 30, 2014)

*New Year Celebration! 40% OFF*





40% off your order* no minimum
Use promo code: *NEWYEAR15*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide! 
============================================================
_40% off your order* expires January 1st 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year, from our family to yours!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 2, 2015)

*2015 Savings - Starts Now!*





35% off your order*
Use promo code: *2015*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_35% off your order* expires January 5th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 4, 2015)

35% OFF - ends tomorrow! 
Use promo code: 2015


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 6, 2015)

*3 Day Event - 37% OFF Everything**





37% off everything* excluding bulk
Use promo code: *37OFF*

*Shop Now* http://www.blueskypeptide.com/


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_37% off everything* expires January 8th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 9, 2015)

*Happy Friday! 40% Off EVERYTHING* + BOGO!*





40% off everything* excluding bulk
Use promo code: *40off*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


*BOGO + B2GO Website Specials *

Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)


Free Shipping and Handling! 
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99

5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_40% off everything* expires January 11th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78% off. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 11, 2015)

40% Off Ends Tonight! 
Promo code: 40off


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 12, 2015)

*Awesome Savings - 35% Off!*





Save 35% off your order*
Use promo code: *AWESOME*

*Shop Now *http://www.blueskypeptide.com/


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_35% off your order* ends January 15th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 15, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> Save 35% off your order*
> Use promo code: *AWESOME*
> 
> *Shop Now *http://www.blueskypeptide.com/
> ...



Ends Today!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 16, 2015)

*Extra 25% Off Bulk* already Discounted Up to 78%, or 40% Off Everything Else***






Extra 25% off bulk peptides*
Use promo code: *BULK25*


40% off everything else**
Use promo code: *SAVE40*

*Shop Now* (http://www.blueskypeptide.com/)



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_25% off bulk peptides* or 40% off everything else** ends January 19th 11:59pm EST.
*Disclaimer:* Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 18, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> Extra 25% off bulk peptides*
> Use promo code: *BULK25*
> 
> 
> ...



Sale Ends Tomorrow!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 20, 2015)

*Up to $100 OFF + Free Shipping + BOGO Specials!*





$15 off orders over 49
use promo code: *15off*


$40 off orders over 99
use promo code: *40off*


$100 off orders over 199
use promo code: *100off*

*Shop Now* (http://www.blueskypeptide.com)


*BOGO + B2GO Website Specials *

Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)


Free Shipping and Handling 
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99

5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_Up to $100 off ends January 22nd 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 22, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> $15 off orders over 49
> use promo code: *15off*
> 
> 
> ...



Sale Ends Today!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 23, 2015)

*Save 40% Off Your Entire Order no minimum!*

​


40% off no minimum*
use promo code: *STAYWARM*


*Shop Now *(Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals)




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_40% off no minimum* ends January 26th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
*Disclaimer:* Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 25, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 40% off no minimum*
> ...



Sale Ends Tomorrow!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 27, 2015)

*Take an Extra 35% Off Your Order* Right Now!*






35% off your order*
use promo code: *COOLDEAL*


*Shop Now *http://www.blueskypeptide.com


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_35% off your order* ends January 29th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 29, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> 35% off your order*
> use promo code: *COOLDEAL*
> 
> 
> ...



Sale Ends Today!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 30, 2015)

*Save up to $100 OFF + Free Shipping + BOGO Specials! Round 2*








$15 off orders over 49
use promo code: *15off*


$40 off orders over 99
use promo code: *40off*


$100 off orders over 199
use promo code: *100off*


*Shop Now* (Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals)




*BOGO + B2GO Website Specials *
Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)




*Free Shipping and Handling *
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99


5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_Up to $100 off ends February 2nd 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
*Disclaimer:* Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 1, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> $15 off orders over 49
> use promo code: *15off*
> 
> 
> ...



2 minute warning: Sale Ends Tomorrow!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 3, 2015)

*Introducing our Newest Product + 35% Off SITEWIDE!*











35% off SITEWIDE*
use promo code: *NEW*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_35% off sitewide* ends February 5th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
*Disclaimer:* Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 6, 2015)

*N-TENSE Offer: Take an Extra 40% Off Your Order**






40% off your order*
use promo code: *NTENSE*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals 




*Free Shipping! *
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99


5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent! 




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_40% off your order* ends February 9th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
*Disclaimer:* Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 9, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> 40% off your order*
> use promo code: *NTENSE*
> 
> 
> ...



Sale Ends Today!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 10, 2015)

*35% Off - We're Sharing the Love!*







35% off your order*
use promo code: *LOVE*

Shop Now http://www.blueskypeptide.com/




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_35% off your order* ends February 12th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
*Disclaimer:* Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 12, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> 35% off your order*
> use promo code: *LOVE*
> 
> Shop Now http://www.blueskypeptide.com/
> ...



Sale Ends Today!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 13, 2015)

*Presidents' Day Savings: up to $100 Off Your Entire Order - Starts Now!*






$15 off all orders over 49
use promo code: *PDAY15*


$40 off all orders over 99
use promo code: *PDAY40*


$100 off all orders over 199
use promo code: *PDAY100*


*Shop Now *Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals



*BOGO + B2GO Website Specials *

Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)


*Free Shipping and Handling *
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99

*5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent!*


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_Up to $100 off your entire order ends February 16th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
*Disclaimer:* Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 15, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> $15 off all orders over 49
> use promo code: *PDAY15*
> 
> 
> ...



Sale Ends Tomorrow!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 17, 2015)

*Take an Extra 35% Off Your Order* + BOGO Specials!*




35% off your order*
use promo code: *EXTRA*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_35% off your order* ends February 19th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
*Disclaimer:* Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 19, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> 35% off your order*
> use promo code: *EXTRA*
> 
> *Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals
> ...



Sale Ends Today!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 20, 2015)

*SALE ON NOW: 40% OFF Your Entire Order!*






40% off your order*
use promo code: *NOW*

*Shop Now *http://www.blueskypeptide.com/



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_40% off your order* ends February 23rd 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
*Disclaimer:* Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 22, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> 40% off your order*
> use promo code: *NOW*
> 
> *Shop Now *http://www.blueskypeptide.com/
> ...



Sale Ends Tomorrow!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 24, 2015)

*Customer Appreciation: 35% Off Your Order!*






35% off your order*
use promo code: *TY*


*Shop Now *Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals



*BOGO + B2GO Website Specials *

Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)


*Free Shipping and Handling *
All USA Domestic Orders Over 99


*5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent!*



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide
============================================================
_35% off your order* ends February 26th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 25, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> 35% off your order*
> use promo code: *TY*
> 
> 
> ...



Sale Ends Tomorrow!


----------



## Amozoc (Feb 25, 2015)

They are # 1 i love his Tadalafil its the best of the best i have tried 


Sent from my iPad using Tor Browser


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 27, 2015)

*Take up to $100 Off Your Order!*








$15 off all orders over 49
use promo code: *15off*


$40 off all orders over 99
use promo code: *40off*


$100 off all orders over 199
use promo code *100off*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_Up to $100 off your order ends March 2nd 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%.
 Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 1, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> $15 off all orders over 49
> use promo code: *15off*
> 
> 
> ...



Sale Ends Tomorrow!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 3, 2015)

*25% or 35% Off Everything!*






Extra 25% off bulk
use promo code: *DEAL25*


35% off everything else
use promo code: *DEAL35*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_25% off bulk* and 35% off everything else** ends March 5th 11:59pm EST.  
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase_.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 6, 2015)

Spring Forward with 40% Off!






40% Your Order*
use promo code: *SPRING*

Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide! 
========================================================
_40% off your order* ends March 9th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 8, 2015)

Blueskypeptide said:


> Spring Forward with 40% Off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sale Ends Tomorrow!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 10, 2015)

*TIME 2 SAVE! 35% Off Starts Now*






35% off your order*
use promo code: *TIME*




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
_35% off your order* ends March 12th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 13, 2015)

*40% Off - EVERYTHING Back In Stock!*








40% off your order*
use promo code: *BLOWOUT*




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
40% off your order* ends March 16th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 17, 2015)

*Saint Patrick's Day Sale!*





35% off your order*
use promo code: *SAINT*

*Shop Now* http://www.blueskypeptide.com/


BOGO & B2GO Website Specials 

Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)


Buy Bulk Peptides & Save up to 78% (no promo codes) 
Shop Now http://www.blueskypeptide.com/bulk-peptides.html


Free Shipping & Handling 
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99

5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
35% off your order* ends March 19th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 20, 2015)

*Up To $100 Off - Starts Now!*








$15 off all orders over 49
use promo code: *15off*


$40 off all orders over 99
use promo code: *40off*


$100 off all orders over 199
use promo code: *100off*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals






Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
Up to $100 off your order ends March 23rd 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 25, 2015)

*35% Off + BOGO - Stop The Madness!*






35% off your order*
use promo code: *MADNESS*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
35% off your order* ends March 26th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 27, 2015)

*40% OFF - Starts NOW!*






40% off your order*
use promo code: *NOW40*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
40% off your order* ends March 30th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 31, 2015)

*35% Off - Spring Savings!*








35% off your order*
Promo code: *SPRING35*


*Shop Now *Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
35% off your order* ends April 2nd 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 3, 2015)

*Huge Easter Special - Get The Deals!*






40% off your order*
Promo code: *EASTER*


*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


*
BOGO + B2GO Website Specials *


Buy 1 Get 1 Free (SELECT PEPTIDES)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (ALL PEPTIDE BLENDS)
Buy 2 Get 1 Free (SELECT RESEARCH LIQUIDS)




*Free Shipping:*
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99


*5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent*




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
40% off your order* ends April 6th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 10, 2015)

*40% Off Your Order**






40% off your order*
Promo code: *FAB40*


*Shop Now* http://www.blueskypeptide.com/




Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
40% off your order* ends April 13th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 17, 2015)

*Get up to $100 Off Your Order!*






Save up to $100 off your order!


$15 off all orders over 49
use promo code: *15off*


$40 off all orders over 99
use promo code: *40off*


$100 off all orders over 199
use promo code: *100off*


*Shop Now* http://www.blueskypeptide.com/


*Free Shipping & Handling *
All USA Domestic Orders Over $99

*5% Back in Rewards for Every Dollar Spent*



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
Up to $100 off your order ends April 20th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 24, 2015)

*40% Off -This Weekend Only!*







40% off your order*
Promo code: *WEEKEND*

*Shop Now* http://www.blueskypeptide.com/



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
40% off your order* ends April 27th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 1, 2015)

*Ready To SAVE? 40% Off. Go!*






40% off everything* excluding bulk
Promo code: *READY*


*Shop Now* http://www.blueskypeptide.com/


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
40% everything* ends May 4th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 15, 2015)

*New Product + 40% Off Your Entire Order!*











40% off your entire order*
Promo code: *BECAUSE*


*Shop Now* http://www.blueskypeptide.com/


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
40% off your entire order* ends May 18th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 22, 2015)

*Memorial Day, Weekend Blowout Sale!*






40% off everything, excluding bulk! 
use promo code: *USA*

*Shop Now* http://www.blueskypeptide.com/



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
============================================================
40% off everything* excluding bulk ends May 25th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase.​


----------

